# Flickering Pumpkins



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, this looks like a NEW tutorial! 

Love this, great all-around use because who doesn't love pumpkins! 

Thank you Terra - you are so, so awesome and all your hard work (especially now) is just so deeply appreciated.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Hey, this looks like a NEW tutorial!
> 
> Love this, great all-around use because who doesn't love pumpkins!
> 
> Thank you Terra - you are so, so awesome and all your hard work (especially now) is just so deeply appreciated.


No problem about the work with reposting these. It's been fun digging back into the stone-age to drag these back out. I LOVED these pumpkins.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh this tutorial is awesome! Thank you so much for re-posting this!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Love this! Thank you.


----------



## spookiesallday (Oct 3, 2019)

This is awesome. I'm planning on doing something like this next year so I can stop using batter tea candles. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## timekiller (Oct 18, 2011)

Great post. Thanks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terra, where have you been? Long time, no see. It's great to see you posting again. (I should talk. LOL)
Thanks for another GREAT tutorial ! Those pumpkins look awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Good to be back and posting again. I've missed you too! Because I was hauntless and there was a pretty long list of things needed to get done at our new digs in Texas - free time started to become pretty darn precious. But, happily, things have gotten back to normal.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Terra said:


> Good to be back and posting again. I've missed you too! Because I was hauntless and there was a pretty long list of things needed to get done at our new digs in Texas - free time started to become pretty darn precious. But, happily, things have gotten back to normal.


While we have never thought normal was a good thing, we're glad to see you back posting again as well. As previously mentioned in another thread, so much of our little haunt has been influenced by your videos and tutorials. It's nice to see them reappearing in a more stable configuration.


----------

